# chewing on hair



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

My tiel sits on my shoulder when im on the computer
Im a little worried that even though I put my hair up when shes on me that she's still chewing on the tiny bits that I couldn't fit in the hair band

Does anyone elses tiel do this? Im a little nervous she's ingesting it especially since I cant see her when she's doing it


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah, mine all do it...I don't think it's anything to worry about unless you use products in your hair that could be harmful.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

She won't ingest it; she's trying to be a good flockmate and preen you. Nothing to worry about unless there's stuff in your hair she shouldn't have.


----------



## Matty Cockatiel (Dec 30, 2012)

Sounds like you made a feathered little friend, not all Cockatiels will preen thier humans... I m going to say your pretty lucky ... always makes my day when Sweetie wants to preen me


----------



## cheery (Nov 15, 2012)

Oscar has started doing this already and we have only had him 10 days. He also picks your eyebrows and any dead skin. Beauty also used to pick dead skin off you including scabs which Oscar also does!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

My guys bury myself in my hair and flick it around. It's fine as long as you don't have hairspray, gel, etc in it.


----------



## sonic123 (Nov 2, 2012)

my female loves to chew on my hair but my male hates it


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone!
I feel better knowing she won't die from my hair
I get so worried sometimes:blush:


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

My tiel Joe does it too, not all the time but quite often when he sits on my shoulder he starts to preen the shorter hair which tickles me a lot... so cute... sometimes he climbs onto my head and preens around and yes sometimes he also picks some dry skin off my face or tries to nibble on my freckles


----------

